# 13X7 ALL GOLD



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................






















































GOT A LIL UNDER $5 G'Z SO MAKE BEST OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!
NO LOW BALLERS


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

check your pm's!!!! :ugh:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Dec 21 2010, 07:08 AM~19383118
> *check your pm's!!!! :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:03 AM~19384239
> *very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

cant u just post how much u want for them


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Dec 21 2010, 12:15 PM~19384816
> *cant u just post how much u want for them
> *


pm sent


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

those are nice


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Dec 21 2010, 02:16 PM~19385631
> *those are nice
> *


i like your rims too........................ :0 my homie just sold that set :wow:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

price check :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 21 2010, 03:53 PM~19385889
> *price check  :cheesy:
> *



go ahead and forget it... A G roll gold's...... and Only Hogz roll D'z


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 21 2010, 01:54 PM~19385899
> *go ahead a G roll gold's...... and Only Hogz roll D'z
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 21 2010, 04:05 PM~19385963
> *
> *


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 21 2010, 02:53 PM~19385889
> *price check  :cheesy:
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

pm me to then


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 21 2010, 05:19 AM~19382943
> *GOT THESE ALMOST BRAND NEW 13X7 ALL GOLD 88'S,THEY HAVE BRAND NEW 5.20(LOWRIDER SERIES)THAT HAVE NEVER HIT THE STREETS,AND COME WITH 5 DOG EARS.............................
> 
> 
> ...


How much bro ship to tx?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

GOT A LIL UNDER $5 G'Z SO MAKE BEST OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!

He said $5 G'Z...lol

You can get a new set of all gold Daytons for $2800


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 22 2010, 03:37 AM~19391818
> *GOT A LIL UNDER $5 G'Z SO MAKE BEST OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He said $5 G'Z...lol
> ...


damn then i guess next set ill buy from you :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 22 2010, 03:37 AM~19391818
> *GOT A LIL UNDER $5 G'Z SO MAKE BEST OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He said $5 G'Z...lol
> ...


THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
QUOTE(Dayton Wire Wheel @ Jun 24 2010, 01:44 PM) 
SALE EXTENDED HURRY TO GET YOURS!
Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off. 

Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions. 

Here are some examples of prices. 

13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.

13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.

13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4

These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.

ALL SETS INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.

We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.
Dayton Wire wheels 
1-800-862-6000

DO YOU SEE 1708 FOR ALL CHROME 88'S, AND THATS NO TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOW GET THE FUCK OFF MY TOPIC


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 22 2010, 06:11 AM~19391956
> *
> THIS GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> QUOTE(Dayton Wire Wheel @ Jun 24 2010, 01:44 PM)
> ...


and those are 30% off prices from a sale last spring :0


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 22 2010, 04:37 AM~19391818
> *GOT A LIL UNDER $5 G'Z SO MAKE BEST OFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He said $5 G'Z...lol
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:     
Gold Charges

Component
Paint 24K Gold 
Rim 13"-18" $175.00 
Rim 20"-24" $200.00 
Hub $70.00 
Spoke $2.00 per spoke 
Nipple $1.00 
Cap $30.00 

All prices are per wheel and include knock-off cap and adapter. Free lead hammer with every four wheels
looks like it costs an extra $539 per rim just to upgrade to gold :twak:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so are these wheels NEW but just had tires put on them, or are they used, and have new tires put on them? or?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2010, 03:31 PM~19450850
> *so are these wheels NEW but just had tires put on them, or are they used, and have new tires put on them? or?
> *


if there prestamped,10 times out of 10 there used.I had some foolio try to sell me some all gold prestamped 72's with no tires talking about there brand new and he wanted $4k,I fuckin laughed my ass off when I seen the mfg 1994.All dumbass did was clean them up and get them re-gold plated......I wouldnt pay no more than $1200 for some all gold prestamped Dayton's or any used deez or used z's no matter how many spokes there were.......Now if were talking new and buyer has reciept's or the dish has the mfg date on the barrel of the current year than maybe I would pay full price....or maybe not. :biggrin: ....shit you can buy brand new all chrome 88's (stamped on front and the back of the hubs) and get them fully gold plated for $850 at metro plating and it would still be cheaper than these.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2010, 04:31 PM~19450850
> *so are these wheels NEW but just had tires put on them, or are they used, and have new tires put on them? or?
> *


naw fool their used but were only on the car for a couple of weeks and yes the TIRE'S are brand new


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 29 2010, 05:27 PM~19451375
> *if there prestamped,10 times out of 10 there used.I had some foolio try to sell me some all gold prestamped 72's with no tires talking about there brand new and he wanted $4k,I fuckin laughed my ass off when I seen the mfg 1994.All dumbass did was clean them up and get them re-gold plated......I wouldnt pay no more than $1200 for some all gold prestamped Dayton's or any used deez or used z's no matter how many spokes there were.......Now if were talking new and buyer has reciept's or the dish has the mfg date on the barrel of the current year than maybe I would pay full price....or maybe not. :biggrin: ....shit you can buy brand new all chrome 88's (stamped on front and the back of the hubs)  and get them fully gold plated for $850 at metro plating and it would still be cheaper than these.... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok so now that we have established the condition of the wheels, what is the price?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 08:40 AM~19457356
> *ok so now that we have established the condition of the wheels, what is the price?
> *


according to him he has a little under $5k in them.............now thats something to laugh about............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man the only 13s id spend 5k on would be some heavy engraved ass wire wheel kings or og zenith series 2s in 10 out of 10 condition...but what do i know :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 08:56 AM~19457454
> *man the only 13s id spend 5k on would be some heavy engraved ass wire wheel kings or og zenith series 2s in 10 out of 10 condition...but what do i know  :biggrin:
> *


the Zenith's I just bought,I think I over priced them for sale,was thinking about dumping them for 9 or 8 bills,tires/ko's adapters...the whole shabang there 9 out of 10,but I am enjoying them on the daily.... :cheesy:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 09:03 AM~19457500
> *the Zenith's I just bought,I think I over priced them for sale,was thinking about dumping them for 9 or 8 bills,tires/ko's adapters...the whole shabang there 9 out of 10,but I am enjoying them on the daily.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are Fuckn NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 09:53 AM~19457429
> *according to him he has a little under $5k in them.............now thats something to laugh about............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shoot a offer :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19457749
> *Those are Fuckn NICE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Just sold them to ~nip/tuck~ on here :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 01:56 PM~19459563
> *Just sold them to  ~nip/tuck~ on here :thumbsup:
> *


   Bye Bye Daily :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wow: OK......Rather than trying to shoot the homies topic down,Somebody make him an offer :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Realistically how much do you want for them???


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Dec 30 2010, 10:03 AM~19457500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for homie. good luck on your sale !


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Dec 30 2010, 09:53 PM~19463494
> *TTT for homie. good luck on your sale !
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 30 2010, 09:49 PM~19463454
> *Realistically how much do you want for them???
> *


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19493842
> *
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 3 2011, 07:01 PM~19493914
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


ok,now that the price is established,we now can begin to negotiate.pm sent.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

NEED THESE HOE'S GONE................$25OO SHIPPED :biggrin:
NO CANADA OR HAWAII


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19504006
> *NEED THESE HOE'S GONE................$25OO SHIPPED :biggrin:
> NO CANADA OR HAWAII
> *


$1500 in your paypal tonight and you eat the shipping?let me know....paypal ready.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the YOM on these Ds? (date)


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19504006
> *NEED THESE HOE'S GONE................$25OO SHIPPED :biggrin:
> NO CANADA OR HAWAII
> *


:0 boooooo :thumbsdown:
:biggrin: nice gl on sale
















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 4 2011, 09:13 PM~19505801
> *$1500 in your paypal tonight and you eat the shipping?let me know....paypal ready.
> *



DAYUM... That'd be a quick score cus these bishes are clean...


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 4 2011, 10:13 PM~19505801
> *$1500 in your paypal tonight and you eat the shipping?let me know....paypal ready.
> *


BUST OPEN YOUR PIGGY BANK ERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 5 2011, 02:50 PM~19511589
> *DAYUM...  That'd be a quick score cus these bishes are clean...
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: BUT FOR 1500 THEY'LL JUST HAVE TO SIT


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Jan 5 2011, 03:25 AM~19508462
> *:0 boooooo :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:  nice gl on sale
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ERE! :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 5 2011, 02:08 AM~19508205
> *What is the YOM on these Ds? (date)
> *


99"


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

HERE SOME MORE PIC..........BACK AND FRONT SIDE'S


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 22 2010, 06:40 AM~19392264
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Gold Charges
> 
> ...


HARLEY KNOWS BEST GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 5 2011, 03:28 PM~19512385
> *HERE SOME MORE PIC..........BACK AND FRONT SIDE'S
> 
> 
> ...


s-s-s-s-s-s-s
:squint: pm sent


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTMFT
NEED THESE HOE'S GONNA


----------



## D-Town Duece (Jan 9, 2011)

These are some very nice wheels


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*whats your rock bottom price shipped to all the fools*


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 9 2011, 05:55 PM~19549511
> *whats your rock bottom price shipped to all the fools
> *


$2500 shipped to lower 48 :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

here's the knock-offs


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

keep'em homie, we know what you could do with them  :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Dec 21 2010, 10:03 AM~19384239
> *very nice
> *


x94


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 25 2011, 07:24 AM~19691179
> *x94
> *


gracias.........tax time around the corner :0


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 9 2011, 08:42 PM~19550685
> *here's the knock-offs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Town Duece_@Jan 9 2011, 03:09 PM~19548083
> *These are some very nice wheels
> *


X2


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 25 2011, 06:33 AM~19691207
> *gracias.........tax time around the corner :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup I'll throw tha 1500 offer bak out there n even go half's on da shipping wit u lmk :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 5 2011, 12:46 PM~19794955
> *Wuzup I'll throw tha 1500 offer bak out there n even go half's on da shipping wit u lmk  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NO


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 5 2011, 12:46 PM~19794955
> *Wuzup I'll throw tha 1500 offer bak out there n even go half's on da shipping wit u lmk  :biggrin:
> *


SAVE YOUR SELF SOME FERIA AND SNATCH THESE............
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564466


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 08:56 AM~19457454
> *man the only 13s id spend 5k on would be some heavy engraved ass wire wheel kings or og zenith series 2s in 10 out of 10 condition...but what do i know  :biggrin:
> *


 X2 BUT QUADRIPLE GOLD PLATING BUT 10 TIMES MORE THEN THAT AND IN 100 OUT OF 10 CONDITION WITH DIAMONDS ALL UP ON THOSE RIMS


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

WOW DID ANY OF YOU FOOLS GET A PM FOR EBERY REPLY YOU SAY ON THIS TOPIC? CAUSE THIS PUTO HAD TO PM ME FOR MY REPLY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DUMB FUCK 5 THOUSAND NOW DOWN TO 2500 OR BEST OFFER FUCK YOU DUMBASS. YEAH THOSE ARE NICE RIMS BUT GOT A DUMBASS OWNER.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 9 2011, 08:11 PM~19830793
> *WOW DID ANY OF YOU FOOLS GET A PM FOR EBERY REPLY YOU SAY ON THIS TOPIC? CAUSE THIS PUTO HAD TO PM ME FOR MY REPLY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DUMB FUCK 5 THOUSAND NOW DOWN TO 2500 OR BEST OFFER FUCK YOU DUMBASS. YEAH THOSE ARE NICE RIMS BUT GOT A DUMBASS OWNER.
> *


and you roll bolt on's............... :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Feb 9 2011, 07:29 PM~19830987
> *and you roll bolt on's............... :biggrin:
> *


 THEY WERE 50 DOLLARS FUCK IT :biggrin: JELOUSE BITCH? I DONT NEED D'S OR Z'S EVEN THO I WOULD LIKE THEM SHIT IM GOOD WITH CHINAS TOO... THERE SPOKES FUCK IT..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3+Feb 9 2011, 08:29 PM~19830987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: don't knock down someones hustle. You don't have the money then move on and have a good day.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 9 2011, 08:34 PM~19831041
> *THEY WERE 50 DOLLARS FUCK IT  :biggrin:  JELOUSE BITCH? I DONT NEED D'S OR Z'S EVEN THO I WOULD LIKE THEM SHIT IM GOOD WITH CHINAS TOO... THERE SPOKES FUCK IT..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
watcha im gonna do you a favor PUTA...................ill give you some wires for your piece of SHIT...............just pay for shippin'


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Feb 9 2011, 07:38 PM~19831099
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> watcha im gonna do you a favor PUTA...................ill give you some wires for your piece of SHIT...............just pay for shippin'
> *


JOTO :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 9 2011, 09:37 PM~19831093
> *:0
> :twak:  don't knock down someones hustle. You don't have the money then move on and have a good day.
> *


Exactly!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT, What's good homie


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

i called dayton themselves and they said all gold wheels run around 5g's. they quit making gold wheels due to gold getting real high. so ur price is good. not to take over ur thread but i would sell mine for 2g's just to get rid of them. mine are 72 spoke all gold with white spokes. were only rolled on twice. everything is still new.

ttt for the homies price


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 11 2011, 12:50 PM~19845029
> *i called dayton themselves and they said all gold wheels run around 5g's. they quit making gold wheels due to gold getting real high. so ur price is good. not to take over ur thread but i would sell mine for 2g's just to get rid of them. mine are 72 spoke all gold with white spokes. were only rolled on twice. everything is still new.
> 
> ttt for the homies price
> *


good lookin' out homie.........................alot of fools on this bitch have never bought direct from DAYTON either they almost all the time second......................
TTT for some all GOLD'S


----------



## 72_Spokes (Feb 9, 2011)

2500 is a fuckin steal for these wheels WITH tires. You should try ebay homie theres grown men on this site who don't even have 2500 into their whole car


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72_Spokes_@Feb 11 2011, 03:19 PM~19845738
> *2500 is a fuckin steal for these wheels WITH tires. You should try ebay homie theres grown men on this site who don't even have 2500 into their whole car
> *


:rofl: X 1,000,000,000 :rofl:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

All gold wheels are a thing of the past (90's-early 2000's). If people have the kind of money you are asking, then they will call Zenith and order a set of chrome and powder coated wheels with maybe a hint of gold. And like I told you before...$5000 is way too much money. I don't ever remember Dayton selling a set of all golds for more then $3500. And that was back on the 90's when there was a DEMAND for them. I have bought 3 sets of Daytons and the most I ever paid was $2800 for some 13 x 7 72 spoke triple golds, which came with Pirelli 50 series tires. The tires themselves were $600. Dayton might want $5000 now, but that is why you see people rolling engraved Chinas and Zeniths. $1500 is a good price, but I think you should get at least a $2000 or don't sell them.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 12 2011, 02:07 PM~19852660
> *All gold wheels are a thing of the past (90's-early 2000's). If people have the kind of money you are asking, then they will call Zenith and order a set of chrome and powder coated wheels with maybe a hint of gold. And like I told you before...$5000 is way too much money. I don't ever remember Dayton selling a set of all golds for more then $3500. And that was back on the 90's when there was a DEMAND for them. I have bought 3 sets of Daytons and the most I ever paid was $2800 for some 13 x 7 72 spoke triple golds, which came with Pirelli 50 series tires. The tires themselves were $600. Dayton might want $5000 now, but that is why you see people rolling engraved Chinas and Zeniths. $1500 is a good price, but I think you should get at least a $2000 or don't sell them.
> *


THIS VATO,ONCE AGAIN 5GZ IS WHATS IN THEM,,,,,,,,4300 FOR RIMS AND 500 FOR TIRES..................A LIL UNDER 5GZ. SO 2500 SHIPPED. IF NOT THEY'LL JUST KEEP COLLECTIN' MORE DAYTON DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EY HOMIE ONCE AGAIN YOU HAVE NEVER BOUGHT DIRECTLY FROM D-A-Y-T-O-N WIRE WHEEL.........................
CHECK THESE OUT (5) PRESTAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD DAYTON AND (5) DOG EARS



































OH DID I SAY BRAND "NEW" IN BOXES 
ILL LET YOU GET THESE FOR 3000 PLUS SHIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Feb 12 2011, 01:28 PM~19852738
> *THIS VATO,ONCE AGAIN 5GZ IS WHATS IN THEM,,,,,,,,4300 FOR RIMS AND 500 FOR TIRES..................A LIL UNDER 5GZ. SO 2500 SHIPPED. IF NOT THEY'LL JUST KEEP COLLECTIN' MORE DAYTON DUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EY HOMIE ONCE AGAIN YOU HAVE NEVER BOUGHT DIRECTLY FROM D-A-Y-T-O-N WIRE WHEEL.........................
> CHECK THESE OUT (5) PRESTAMPED 88 SPOKE GOLD DAYTON AND (5) DOG EARS
> 
> ...


THIS VATO, ONCE AGAIN DID NOT READ MY LAST POST. I SAID I BOUGHT 3 BRAND NEW SETS OF DAYTONS. I HAVE BOUGHT 2 DIRECT FROM DAYTON IN 1989 AND 1991. MY LAST SET I BOUGHT FROM HAPPYS OUT IN LA. AND ONCE AGAIN I TOLD YOU THAT D-A-Y-T-O-N WIRE WHEEL MAY ASK $5000 NOW FOR THEM, BUT ALL GOLD WHEELS ARE PLAYED OUT. WHY DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SELL THEM FOR ALMOST 4 MONTHS ON LAYITLOW. NOBODY WANTS ALL GOLD WHEELS UNLESS YOU GIVE THEM AWAY. AND IF YOU DID PAY $5000, THEN THEY GAVE YOU THE NEBRASKA PRICE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 12 2011, 04:42 PM~19853112
> *THIS VATO, ONCE AGAIN DID NOT READ MY LAST POST. I SAID I BOUGHT 3 BRAND NEW SETS OF DAYTONS. I HAVE BOUGHT 2 DIRECT FROM DAYTON IN 1989 AND 1991. MY LAST SET I BOUGHT FROM HAPPYS OUT IN LA. AND ONCE AGAIN I TOLD YOU THAT D-A-Y-T-O-N WIRE WHEEL MAY ASK $5000 NOW FOR THEM, BUT ALL GOLD WHEELS ARE PLAYED OUT. WHY DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SELL THEM FOR ALMOST 4 MONTHS ON LAYITLOW. NOBODY WANTS ALL GOLD WHEELS UNLESS YOU GIVE THEM AWAY. AND IF YOU DID PAY $5000, THEN THEY GAVE YOU THE NEBRASKA PRICE.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Speak for yourself as id roll them all day fk what the next man has to think as to whats "played out".


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Apache you should of started this topic with this vid :happysad:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 PM~19854709
> *Hey Apache you should of started this topic with this vid :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: simon i aint trippin' on these LEVAS.................like i said befor i ain't gotta sell shit


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 12 2011, 08:28 PM~19854694
> *Speak for yourself as id roll them all day fk what the next man has to think as to whats "played out".
> *


I speak for the people, as they have been forsale for CHUMP CHANGE the past 4 months. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT for the gold


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 13 2011, 06:18 AM~19856808
> *I speak for the people, as they have been forsale for CHUMP CHANGE the past 4 months.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wow uso


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 13 2011, 08:47 AM~19857317
> *wow uso
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 12 2011, 09:31 PM~19854709
> *Hey Apache you should of started this topic with this vid :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:0


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:0 SALE PENDING :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sold!!  :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 26 2011, 01:01 PM~19966479
> *Sold!!   :biggrin:
> *


SIMON LIMON..............THEY'LL BE LEAVEIN' TODAY TO TEJAS!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 26 2011, 01:01 PM~19966479
> *Sold!!   :biggrin:
> *


there Tejas bound.......................... :happysad:


----------



## kashola (Jul 24, 2013)

Dat was good price homie...brand new dey go for bout 5 racks....and dey still kept clean as Fuk....


----------

